# Weight gain = bigger boobs?



## BPAC (Feb 20, 2007)

Now now, im no pervert or nothing...lol

I was just sort of noicting that thicker chicks have a bigger bust size, is that becuase of the food they eat? OR is it becuase of there natural body growth? I like boobs as much as the next guy, but I dont drool over them.

* Parpares for the following:

*Yeah you do! ALL guys dool over woman's boobs, that's why we have them for guys to look at.*

LOL, that's true. But guess what? Im sorry but acting like an ASS over them isn't it.

--------

So I wont be making another thread, how come some guys look at a thick chick and get inside there head with "I like you, I dont care how you look" they get some, and then they leave.

Or my personal favorite come V-day and they break up with you? Im just pissing myself off. Ima just leave.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 20, 2007)

Actually, bust size is genetic just like body size. Some women's weight collects in their mammary glands. Other women's weight collects in their posteriors or in their bellies. And yes, fattening foods will affect a big woman's proportions.


----------



## BPAC (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 20, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll always have bigger breasts - I started developing when I was like 11. So, yeah, regardless of my weight, they will always be big. True they have gotten bigger since I've gained weight (not on purpose), but even if I lost weight, they'd still be big.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 20, 2007)

I started developing when I was around 10 or so...I don't think I'll ever lose my rack, not that I'd want to. I love them. For me, it is true that when I gain, I gain most everywhere on my body, breasts included. 

I haven't had any complaints, yet.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 20, 2007)

I got totally jipped in the boobie department. All of the big women in my family have huge boobies. I just got the ass and the stomach. WTF!


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

^^same here :-(


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 20, 2007)

Being a BBW does NOT necessarily mean huge breasts. It's been my observation that pear shapes tend to have small breasts, and gaining doesn't necessarily mean that the breasts get bigger. Hourglasses & apples seem to have bigger breasts proportionately.

Me = pear.


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2007)

My boobs have grown slightly but i dunno if that was due to weight gain or just getting older. They're not bigger but they're bigger lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 20, 2007)

What Ren said. I'm a relatively thin person with large breasts. A friend of mine had C-cup breasts at 5' 5" and 95 lbs.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

As far as I know, it goes something like this: 

As stated above, the fat content of a person's breastes (male or female) is particular to that person. Today, I think they call it "genetic."  

Now, it stands to reason, if someone was predisposed to have high fat-content breastes, then gaining weight would generally mean larger breastes, assuming weight gain was relatively even across the body's adipose sites. 

If, however, a person had low fat-content breastes, they may not gain as much mass in their breastes as they gained.


----------



## herin (Feb 20, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Being a BBW does NOT necessarily mean huge breasts. It's been my observation that pear shapes tend to have small breasts, and gaining doesn't necessarily mean that the breasts get bigger. Hourglasses & apples seem to have bigger breasts proportionately.
> 
> Me = pear.



I wish! I'm an apple shape but have had the same size breasts since junior high. I would like big boobies, I will admit.  *Member of the itty bitty titty committee*


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2007)

*sitting here with my hands on my boobs..it is what I DO on a Tuesday eve*


Really BIG!!...oops...hands slipped....belly...


----------



## Spanky (Feb 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *sitting here with my hands on my boobs..it is what I DO on a Tuesday eve*



How do you type, my dear?? Do tell.....


----------



## herin (Feb 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *sitting here with my hands on my boobs..it is what I DO on a Tuesday eve*
> 
> 
> Really BIG!!...oops...hands slipped....belly...



You must spread some reputation....blah blah blah.

I heart you!!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> How do you type, my dear?? Do tell.....



Oh...I have a HUGE ERECT PENIS....tap tap tap


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2007)

herin said:


> You must spread some reputation....blah blah blah.
> 
> I heart you!!



Aw, you are a sweet one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> How do you type, my dear?? Do tell.....


Didn't you hear of that new hands-free keyboard? You just think of what you want to type and - voila! there it is! 


BTW, some people are even able to type with their toes...


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2007)

There's something to be said for smaller breasts, Ren: they won't hang down to your knees when you're older.  

Personally, I don't have the desire to have large breasts and wouldn't mind having mine made smaller.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Oh...I have a HUGE ERECT PENIS....tap tap tap



Oh, you're with somebody.......didn't mean to interrupt. 

Unless he is there against his will.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Oh, you're with somebody.......didn't mean to interrupt.
> 
> Unless he is there against his will.



No...I have a huge..erect..thingy...I thought all of Dims knew this...hmmmm..


----------



## Spanky (Feb 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> No...I have a huge..erect..thingy...I thought all of Dims knew this...hmmmm..



I am highly suspicious of this poster...... 

Huge..erect..thingys have no business being used for typing on a keyboard. You obviously haven't had it for very long, or haven't read the instructions.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2007)

Spanky said:


> I am highly suspicious of this poster......
> 
> Huge..erect..thingys have no business being used for typing on a keyboard. You obviously haven't had it for very long, or haven't read the instructions.



Yeah..true..it still has that new car smell..I guess I have been treating it like an object..


----------



## Spanky (Feb 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Yeah..true..it still has that new car smell..I guess I have been treating it like an object..



And without a penis life support system (a dude), you won't have much time with it. 

Should have gotten the whole package. Or a battery powered one.  

Live and learn.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2007)

Every time I look up, this thread gets...bigger.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2007)

BPAC said:


> Now now, im no pervert or nothing...lol
> 
> I was just sort of noicting that thicker chicks have a bigger bust size, is that becuase of the food they eat? OR is it becuase of there natural body growth? I like boobs as much as the next guy, but I dont drool over them.
> 
> ...


----------



## William (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ruby

It would be nice if people put a bare minimum of information in their profiles so we know who we are talking with!!

Is BPAC a male or female name 

William 



Ruby Ripples said:


> BPAC said:
> 
> 
> > Now now, im no pervert or nothing...lol
> ...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 21, 2007)

William said:


> Hi Ruby
> 
> It would be nice if people put a bare minimum of information in their profiles so we know who we are talking with!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sheilamaxima (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive noticed i have not gaine so much in cup size but the 34 and 38 of my 34d-34-38 have not felt the 'pinch"!


----------



## MisterGuy (Feb 21, 2007)

BPAC said:


> Now now, im no pervert or nothing...lol
> 
> I was just sort of noicting that thicker chicks have a bigger bust size, is that becuase of the food they eat? OR is it becuase of there natural body growth? I like boobs as much as the next guy, but I dont drool over them.
> 
> ...





I've reread this three times and can make absolutely no sense of it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2007)

herin said:


> You must spread some reputation....blah blah blah.
> 
> I heart you!!



I repped her for the penis tapping one


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

Women genetically either have breasts that are large in proportion to their body size, or breasts that are small in proportion to their body size. Regardless of body size, their breasts are still going to keep their relative proportions.

I personally have smallish boobs in proportion to my body size (hellooooo, pear), but if you compared mine to someone who was skinny, they'd look huge. If I lost weight, though, they'd maintain their proportions, and I'd still have small boobs in proportion to my body. (My mother was a AAA until she had me. I tease her that that is not a bra size, but a battery size).


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2007)

MisterGuy said:


> I've reread this three times and can make absolutely no sense of it.



read it 3 more times, and you get a free cup of coffee! (just be sure to present your punch card)


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 21, 2007)

MisterGuy said:


> I've reread this three times and can make absolutely no sense of it.





Jes said:


> read it 3 more times, and you get a free cup of coffee! (just be sure to present your punch card)



Gosh, guys! Must I explain everything. <looks miffed>

This thread is about a guy who doesn't care about big breasts wondering if you get big breasts when you get fatter! And, the ladies are getting erections just thinking about it.

<uninterested, bigplaidpants turns and heads back to the Lounge to think up songs that start with the letter "P">


----------



## Waxwing (Feb 21, 2007)

The original post made me feel itchy. Just sayin'.

I mean...ew. 

But on the topic, fat or thin I've always had small breasts. Too bad since I, you know, only grew them so that men could take a gander. I really should have done a better job.


----------



## William (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi 

I feel that this post is not nearly bad enough to even be a contender for the Dimension's Hall of Shame!

William



Waxwing said:


> The original post made me feel itchy. Just sayin'.
> 
> I mean...ew.
> 
> But on the topic, fat or thin I've always had small breasts. Too bad since I, you know, only grew them so that men could take a gander. I really should have done a better job.


----------



## Waxwing (Feb 22, 2007)

William said:


> Hi
> 
> I feel that this post is not nearly bad enough to even be a contender for the Dimension's Hall of Shame!
> 
> William



Oh, I'm sure you're right about that. I've not been around long enough to know. I have a morbid desire to read the truly bad ones, though.  

If it been well-written it wouldn't have irked quite so much.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 22, 2007)

BPAC said:


> Now now, im no pervert or nothing...lol.



Right....me neither    



BPAC said:


> I was just sort of noicting that thicker chicks have a bigger bust size, is that becuase of the food they eat?



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that's a big NO. My wife and I eat the same foods and her boobs are way bigger than mine. My dogs often get leftovers and neither one of them seem to need a bra either.



BPAC said:


> So I wont be making another thread, .



Darn


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 22, 2007)

i've gained at least two cup sizes since i started gaining. big boobs FTW!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 22, 2007)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Actually, bust size is genetic just like body size. Some women's weight collects in their mammary glands. Other women's weight collects in their posteriors or in their bellies. And yes, fattening foods will affect a big woman's proportions.



That's quite accurate. I think weight gain possibly means fuller breasts in some women, but not all of them.

I've been up to 170 pounds, and my chest is still convexed!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I've been up to 170 pounds, and my chest is still convexed!



i had manboobs at 140. hell, i had manboobs when i was 12!! guess its just genetics


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 22, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> i had manboobs at 140. hell, i had manboobs when i was 12!! guess its just genetics



I prefer to call mine cherries, since they are so small. I'm not rockin' a bird cage anymore, but I'm sure as hell close.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 22, 2007)

Absolutely. And so many FAs forget that BBW means "big beautiful woman," not big breasted woman. Many BBWs do not have big boobs and that is also true of the mainstream population. 




Jon Blaze said:


> That's quite accurate. I think weight gain possibly means fuller breasts in some women, but not all of them.
> 
> I've been up to 170 pounds, and my chest is still convexed!


----------



## KerryNation (Feb 24, 2007)

I've noticed that larger breasted women, like Nadine Jansen, Via Paxton, and Kerry Marie, tend to pack pounds on to their boobs when they gain, but seem to gain the most in the belly area. 

Conversely, when big breasted model Autumn Jade lost a bunch of weight, it made her boobs SAG terribly, and lose a lot of their roundness. 


Which is what I'm worried will happen to my girl if she loses weight.....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 24, 2007)

Karnage70 said:


> I've noticed that larger breasted women, like Nadine Jansen, Via Paxton, and Kerry Marie, tend to pack pounds on to their boobs when they gain, but seem to gain the most in the belly area.
> 
> Conversely, when big breasted model Autumn Jade lost a bunch of weight, it made her boobs SAG terribly, and lose a lot of their roundness.
> 
> ...




Brace yourself for a shock here...... large breasts cannot defy gravity, at some point they will sag, weight loss, gain, or neither!!! :doh:


----------



## KerryNation (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Brace yourself for a shock here...... large breasts cannot defy gravity, at some point they will sag, weight loss, gain, or neither!!! :doh:




No, I know about the sagging, but it's the loss of shape that worries me. She's actually talked about getting implants to make her boobs more round as is, and what I'm concerned about is that her boobs will lose even more shape as she loses weight......



Anyway, I'd still love her no matter what, but I guess the gist is, I'd love to have another anti weight loss argument to hit her with when she brings up the "d-word"......lol!


----------

